# Anyone try flocking cases?



## BRobbins629 (Dec 15, 2012)

I need to make a few small display cases and was considering routing some grooves in  a piece of wood and then using spray flocking.  Anyone try this before or have any suggestions on the best materials to use?


----------



## gwilki (Dec 15, 2012)

Bruce: I've used the flocking kit sold by Lee Valley on small box drawers and it works very well. I'm sure you can find similar kits elsewhere if LV is not convenient.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 15, 2012)

Grant you are fast and beat me to it.

Flocking Kit - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 15, 2012)

Bruce, have you considered 'peel & stick' felt liner? I use these to overlay and affix to wood that is routed to shape. Just an alternative to flocking and much easier to do. I get rolls from McMater-Carr.


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 15, 2012)

I've flocked a small box. It was easy, but I don't know how it will wear in a pen box. The box I made hasn't been used to store anything.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 15, 2012)

I watched a guy on youtube make a box spray the inside with adhesive, hand drop some flocking in it, cover, then shack the bajeezes out of it.  According to him it would last.  I have yet to try it.


----------



## plantman (Dec 15, 2012)

I have both flocked and used peal and stick to line trays or boxes. Peal and Stick is fast and easy, and can be bought at Hobby Lobby or Michel's for about $1 for a 8X11 sheet. If you want to flock your project, go to Donjer Products Co. They have both Rayon and nylon swede-tex for indoor or outdoor use. There are many kits to choose from and have lots of colors.    Jim S


----------



## JLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

In my real world of auto restoration I have flocked many a thing, mainly glove boxes. Normally I use DonJer products, but a good kit should be a good kit. Flocking will hold up if done properly and is a easy to do as above. Apply adhesive, dust the flocking on (doesn't matter how much), shake everything off into a clean box and you are done. Any leftover you can reuse. I plan on making transport trays next month doing the same.


----------



## usagizmo (Dec 17, 2012)

I have used flocking for small boxes fishing rod grips and wood turning alumin wood turning tool handles. This company is really great to deal with: DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods. I have no affiliation with this company just a happy customer with their product and service.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 17, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> I need to make a few small display cases and was considering routing some grooves in  a piece of wood and then using spray flocking.  Anyone try this before or have any suggestions on the best materials to use?



Bruce,

I have done it on display cases exactly like you want to do.  I was not real thrilled with the way it came out in all the grooves and it is a lot of work to get the glue applied completely and then flocked before the glue starts to set up.  Instead, I started using black velvet with Super 77 spray adhesive applied to the wood substrate.

I still use flocking on the pen boxes that I make but that is a much smaller area.  If you do decide to do the flocking on the display case, be sure to completely and thoroughly seal the wood before applying the glue.  If you don't, the glue will "soak" into the wood in different areas more than others and will give blotchy results.  I used MDF and Mesquite when I did it.  I sealed both with several coats of lacquer sanding sealer.  I ended up not liking the results of either one and tossed them both in favor of the velvet.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 14, 2013)

I know I'm reviving an old thread, but better than starting a whole new one.

I was thinking about going the flocking route but then read this thread. My desire is an indentation (routed groove?) towards the middle of a slab (open to different materials). But the box is much longer than the pen. I didn't want the groove to go all the way to the edges.  Seems like this would be a problem with peel and stick. Is there enough give in the velvet to use Super77?  I'd like continuous as in no seam. Love to see pictures if anyone has some.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 14, 2013)

Rob,

If you are doing one groove, flocking will work great.  The issues I had with the post before you was a pen display box where I had 12-15 rows routed into wood that I was trying to flock and I did not want the flat, non routed pieces of the wood between the grooves to be flocked.  I do flocking all the time on pen boxes and it is easy and holds up well.  Here is a picture of one of the pen boxes that has been flocked.




This is a display case that used a felt like material with the Super 77


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Curtis!  I'm going to go ahead and order the flocking kit.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 16, 2013)

Bruce

I've got photos in my album somewhere of a green display with core-box routed grooves for holding pens.
I flocked it a light green (the outer edge of the display is painted Forest green) using supplies ordered from Flock It! Flocking Fibers Adhesives Applicators Supplies and Equipment

It's a fine solution. I'm real pleased.
It's quick, easy, effective and attractive.

Pic:


----------



## robutacion (Jun 16, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> I need to make a few small display cases and was considering routing some grooves in  a piece of wood and then using spray flocking.  Anyone try this before or have any suggestions on the best materials to use?



G'day Bruce,

I Can't help you with any information on that material for lining inside pen boxes but, when I read the word "flocking" i wondered if that is the same material I recently purchased from my resin supplier and that I use for the first time mixed with clear PR.

Interestingly, the supplier info is that the flocking is used to give casting the "hair" effect/look, nothing is mentioned about using it to line pen boxes, etc.

So, I wonder if that is the same material and when I looked at the link provided on post #3 it seems to look the same, I used the blue and looks identical but that, means little...!

I wonder if anyone that used this material for box lining, has done any experimentations with it and resin...???

If so, could you share it with us, please...!

Cheers
George


----------

